# kenyi cichlid



## moosZ (Mar 16, 2013)

hi.. i currently have 2 kenyi cichlids 1 male (i think) and 1 female.. in the male the blue colourisation and the vertical bars are more faint.. and i think i can see a hint of yellow colour appearing plus it has an egg spot on its fin... the problem is my female all of a sudden have stopped eating...its almost been 2 days..i cant see anything odd.. whats happening..?? and also the male one is getting quite aggressive now..they are about 2 inches now... the male seems to vibrate its tail whenever it comes to face with the female..are they trying to breed..?? if so arent they too young to breed..??


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Tell me more about the aquarium they are in, dimensions of the tank, what else is in with them... They aren't pairing fish, if you keep just two, it is quite common for the male to kill the female. Egg spots don't mean male, but if the fish turns yellow completely, odds are very high it is a male. If the smaller one isn't eating, and it has a bulge in it's lower jaw, and looks like it is chewing gum, odds are they have bred, though they are a bit young.


----------



## moosZ (Mar 16, 2013)

the tank is about 29x12x14.... other than the kenyi i have 2 blood parrots.. the egg spot dont mean nothing eh..i see.. i know the male kenyi is aggressive or are the female kenyi as aggressive as well..?? i know.. the LFS only had 2 of them and i hoped that it would be 2 females... bt dnt think so now.. 2 females to 1 male would be alright..??


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Doesn't really matter too much, the tank is far too small to keep kenyii anyway, no matter what ratio you keep. I would return them to the pet store.

Even 2 blood parrots are likely to outgrow the tank, but they typically aren't as active.. maybe add in some larger tetras, or tiger barbs in with the blood parrots, and then enjoy the tank.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> Doesn't really matter too much, the tank is far too small to keep kenyii anyway, no matter what ratio you keep. I would return them to the pet store.
> 
> Even 2 blood parrots are likely to outgrow the tank, but they typically aren't as active.. maybe add in some larger tetras, or tiger barbs in with the blood parrots, and then enjoy the tank.


I agree.

What is going to happen is eventually the tank will be reduced down to one Kenyi as he will kill off the female then the parrots in a tank of this size.


----------



## moosZ (Mar 16, 2013)

im actually planning to move them to my 50 gal... currently its glass is shattered..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 50G? For kenyi I'd want a minimum of 75G measuring 48" x 18".


----------

